# Things I have discoverd feeding Chi



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

From day one he's not a huge fan of dog food.

Dry foods that are little morsel shape like Royal canine chihuahua have got caught in his throat a few times and needed the Heimlich maneuver so he could breathe, ever since we have used a blender to grind it up, its too much time and work to try to hand smash it. 

Chicken meat, its real difficult to find good chicken that they haven't injected something into for flavoring, and the word natural flavorings can mean almost anything. You need to look them over real good to make sure there are no injection holes through the skin.

I would never feed raw meat to any dog. Yeah in a perfect world we all could likely eat meat like that, but in this world there are worms / parasites and then of course bacteria that have very dangerous toxins. 

Oh and make sure any thing you feed your dog, does not have onion or tomato in it.

I'll add more here as I think of things.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you have a very small Chi? 
I'm sure that the Royal Canin Chihuahua is tiny pieces...


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

4.6 lbs or so. Not many teeth left .


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay. I'm sure you can add water and leave it in the fridge overnight. I was told it becomes a bit like "can food"


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

About chicken, I'm guessing you're in the US? I heard that happens a lot over there. It depends where people live. Thankfully where I am the chicken in supermarkets is natural, no flavours or weird broths injected. 

As for the raw diet, there's so much scaremongering and misinformation about it out there concerning bacteria/worms/parasites. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but it can be an excellent diet if done well and with proper research.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I believe raw beef to be safe. I'm a little scared of venison right now with everything hitting the deer population here in the northeast. Not sure if I would feed it even cooked. I do give mine raw beef. What I feed is born, raised, and processed all within a quarter mile of our house, too.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

The only way you know raw meat is safe is to have a very powerful microscope, and know what to look for, as far as parasites . Some dogs won't even touch it if its raw.


----------

